# New



## HurtinFl (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone...thank you for accepting me into your forums. 
I am a 41 year old mom with two girls. I've been married to my husband for 21 years.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM.
Your name hints at some problems, I’m sorry to hear that pain brings you here.
There are lots of wonderful people here with much experience that can help you with almost anything!


----------

